# U.s. Pow Held By Taliban Still Alive



## Marauder06 (Dec 8, 2010)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40564059/ns/world_news-south_and_central_asia/

He looks pretty thin and a little scuffed up, but he's still alive.


----------



## AWP (Dec 8, 2010)

I wonder if the drink was worth it?


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 8, 2010)

This the Paratrooper?
If so, he shaved (he was a bearded convert to Islam in the last video IIRC).


----------



## Etype (Dec 12, 2010)

SOWT said:


> This the Paratrooper?
> If so, he shaved (he was a bearded convert to Islam in the last video IIRC).



Paratrooper? He's from the 25th I'm pretty sure.

He's lucky it's the Taliban and not Al Qaeda.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah, 25th.  Here's the WikiPedia page:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bowe_Bergdahl


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 12, 2010)

Etype said:


> Paratrooper? He's from the 25th I'm pretty sure.
> 
> He's lucky it's the Taliban and not Al Qaeda.



4th Bde/25th ID is an Airborne Bde.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 12, 2010)

SOWT said:


> 4th Bde/25th ID is an Airborne Bde.



I learned something from this thread.  I had no idea the 25th had an Airborne brigade.

http://www.usarak.army.mil/4bde25th/history.asp


----------



## Etype (Dec 12, 2010)

Good catch, you learned something and taught me something.


----------



## pardus (Dec 12, 2010)

If he was captured because he lagged behind on a patrol his CoC need to be imprisoned and then dishonorably discharged.
If he was captured while drunk alone, off base, he should 'upon release' be incarcerated for a substantial amount of time up to and possibly including the rest of his natural life. my .02c


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 12, 2010)

pardus said:


> If he was captured because he lagged behind on a patrol his CoC need to be imprisoned and then dishonorably discharged.
> If he was captured while drunk alone, off base, he should 'upon release' be incarcerated for a substantial amount of time up to and possibly including the rest of his natural life. my .02c



IIRC-He snuck off base with an "Afghani Friend".  They were captured shortly afterward.  He's learning a hard lesson, we also need to learn unit dynamics.  Manning took his frustration out by supplying Wikileaks enough material to be relavent for the next 30 years.  This guy was lonely/frustrated, so he went downtown with his "Afghani Friend".  We need to do a better job id'ing these guys and working to get them out of the Barraks Rat mentality.


----------



## pardus (Dec 12, 2010)

Yep, I think the Army (can't comment on the other branches) have a very poor way of treating their personal.

Stop fucking your people and stop thinking it's "normal" or "That's just the way things are", because thats a cop out on 'hey corruption and professionalism in our organization is unassailable, so deal with it".

Unsat! Here is proof of that (maybe Manning too, I don't know).


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't think the barracks rat mentality is an issue... This guy wanted to get drunk and apparently his common sense factor was nil... I was a serious barracks rat but I did platoon parties, hung with my squad... and overseas I didn't go anywhere without at least a Ranger buddy let alone a squad size element if I was thinking about being intoxicated... one day in Germany was an exception but I left a written GOTWA with my team and squad leader prior to execution of operation "Find Climbing Gear"


----------

